
Motion Smoothing Is Ruining Cinema - smacktoward
https://www.vulture.com/2019/07/motion-smoothing-is-ruining-cinema.html
======
robertcope
It is the worst. I don't understand why most TVs seem to enable it be default
or why most TV owners don't disable it immediately.

